# Grubhub Region Change Possible?



## ezpz

So I've started doing grubhub past 2 weeks, and you have to stay within your boundaries to the guarantee. When I signed up with Grubhub I picked a location closest to me at the time. Yesterday I checked the sign up page and there's another new location showing up even closer to me. But I'm already locked in for region boundaries when I first signed up. Long story short, how do I go about changing region boundaries or do I have to sign up again under that region? (both regions are in the same city) I emailed support already, haven't heard anything back yet. Has anyone done this before or something similar.


----------



## andaas

Contact your local office (you probably visited that office before you were able to work). You should have met the driver coordinator at that office; or at least have been given their email address. Email that person, or visit the office.

I doubt the global support reps can assist you.


----------

